# Gold coast sunday 11th



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Me and fishy are hitting the water Sunday the 11th If anyone wants join us that would be great.
Also any one know some good places to hit?


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Where were you thinking of meeting and when Rik?


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Rik,

Could be up for that.

Hoping to give the new sounder a solid test over the weekend.

Ash


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

not sure where we are going, were open to anything. But the time we like to be on the water early about 4.30 5.00 at the latest.
Hi poly hows it going mate?


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

im thinking of fishing Sunday Morning, 
was thinking maybe currumbin Creek or Tweed,

does anyone know where we might get a feed


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm interested, post details when you decide where.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I could be in for this as long as I work up enough brownie points. Already mowed the yard this arvo :roll: . Have to see what else is on the list for the weekend.

Keen to do some saltwater fishing though. Tweed is a tad bit too far for me, but Currumbin might be ok.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm with you Wayne, done the mowing.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

If tweeed is easer for you guys it sounds good to me


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi Rik
I think Wayne was keen for Currumbin (check spelling) I'm willing to fit in. Do we need nsw lic. for the tweed?


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

JD said:


> Hi Rik
> I think Wayne was keen for Currumbin (check spelling) I'm willing to fit in. Do we need nsw lic. for the tweed?


Yep


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

sorry i ment Currumbin, if thats ok with everyone else?


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

I think I'm In.

Post some details of launch time/location and when i get home from fishing in the morning I will confirm.

Might be worth saying which direction you will be heading as I am coming from bris it may be slightly harder to get there at sparrows.
Ash


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

well im keen for currumbin, 
i was thinking of trying for jacks early morning around the pontoons etc in the upper reaches then paddling down further towards the mouse as the tide comes in and try my luck at some whiting,flaties, bream etc


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

What time and where would we meet/launch. I have never been there before. What exit is it off the motorway?

I have a BBQ tonight and it will depend on how much I drink and how late I am out as to whether or not I will make it.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Im with WayneD on this ive never been there so im happy to follow the crowd.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey guys i just got a call from fishy and hes got to work tomorrow so i cant make it sorry. Cos he was giving me a left. If anyone got room and live near by and could give me a lift that would be sweet.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Anyone still going ?????

I may anyway - Can someone suggest a good launch location???

I like Fishing Man's plan.
Follow the tide down towards the mouth.
Then back with the tide. Not that there is much (only 26 cm between low and high). Low 9.11am.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

polylureosis said:


> Anyone still going ?????


The weather's not looking to good, might give the coast a miss.
Still thinking of a fish somewhere around Bris. depends on the day. Can't decide if it's worth loading the yak tonight.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

im going to try currumbin creek first thing
il get there at 4.30am

i will be launching from the car park behind the palm beach AFL Ground.
If you take the pacific HWY exit to the pines, you will see the football oval at the lights at the bottom of the ramp, instead of turning right to the pines or left to currumbin/palm beach, go straight across into the carpark,

you will see a lot of parks with access to the water near the footbride,

if you guys get lost its right next to the walking bridge and pacific hwy bridge on currumbin creek. on the northern side.

i was thinking of paddling upstream first thing in the morning to try around some pontoons or snags and then as the morning gets on I would probabaly try around the front of the RSL or the bay near the mouth for some lizards,

I went for a walk there tonite and saw around 20 flathead in the shallows over about 500m whilst walking back from the mouth.

hope to see some of you guys down there,

I will be in the red/white swing so come say gday as I might not recognise the guys i havent met yet.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Have a good morning Ben, looking forward to a report so I'll know what I missed.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

if its anything like my last attempt in the esturaies from my yak 
you wont be missing much mate lol

il post a report tomorow morning

8)


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I won't be making it either, I have managed to hurt my elbow at work today and I would struggle to paddle. It hurts so much that I didn't even drink at the BBQ I went to tonight!

Shouldn't play cricket at work on a slow day :twisted:


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Wayne, you need to learn to be ambidexterous (right spelling I hope) so you can always have a coldie in hand mate :lol: No excuses mate


----------

